
Free Tools for Free Books - draegtun
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2011/07/free-tools-for-free-books.html
======
nomdeplume
Free tools for free books. Makes me think about ways of finding free books or
ways of using free software that rivals expensive ones for writ in nice
looking books. Instead I am directed to a website about the computer
programming language Perl and as an aside some guy is working on a project.
all you have to do is compile this and decompile that and... why?

~~~
chromatic
We built these tools to create attractive books.

